# My outdoor holiday lights are up! How about yours?



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, the gutters have been strung with icicle lights with care, but I am waiting until Thanksgiving to put out the blowup Santa that stands about nine feet high.  Hope your display is almost ready...


----------



## Lee (Nov 11, 2014)

I dug the boxes out from the back of the shed.....so far that's as far as it got


----------



## Raven (Nov 11, 2014)

I do not put up any lights or decorations until December first or later.
Today is Remembrance Day in Canada and it's a day to honour and pay tribute
to all veterans.  Too early to think about decorating for Christmas although later on
I do love to see the lights.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine went up over the past weekend so I didn't violate Veterans Day here.  However the stores are open and with it being a holiday for many, shopping will be on many agendas...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2014)

We no longer decorate outside, except for a lighted wreath by the front door.  It's not so much a problem putting it up, it's taking it down in January when it's bitter cold..  too much hassle.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Why take them download?  Many folks don't...


----------



## Justme (Nov 11, 2014)

We have never put any decorations outside, the Christmas lights people put outside are usually garish and horrible, imo!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2014)

Ralphy1 said:


> Why take them download?  Many folks don't...



There is nothing at tacky as Christmas lights up in July...  There is a house about a block from here that has had their tree up all year..  crazy.


----------



## Justme (Nov 11, 2014)

Not far from us is a house which goes completely crazy every year, its front garden is covered in in Santas, reindeer, snowmen etc which are all lit up, it is absolutely awful! Even my young grandson said how horrible it was when he saw it!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 11, 2014)

Justme said:


> Not far from us is a house which goes completely crazy every year, its front garden is covered in in Santas, reindeer, snowmen etc which are all lit up, it is absolutely awful! Even my young grandson said how horrible it was when he saw it!


I think that Christmas is celebrated in many different ways, according to what people like. Even though I am not fond of the giant Santa's personally, either; I do think it is great that people enjoy Christmas enough to go to all of the work of decorating their house and yard. 
I love driving through the streets and seeing all of the Christmas lights and lawn decorations that people put up. It was even more colorful when we lived in Idaho, and there was a couple feet of glistening snow in the yards and on the rooftops. 

One thing that I really enjoy about the Christmas season is the extra friendliness among people at that time of year. If you are even just stepping into a McDonalds for a hot cup of coffee, someone will hold the door open for you and wish you a Merry Christmas, and you give them a big smile and a Merry Christmas back. 
It would be nice if this were true all year, but often, we live in our own little bubbles, and don't even notice other people (who are in their little bubbles, too). 

So, whether someone puts up a Nativity Scene, a Christmas tree in the window, or has their yard filled with blow-up reindeer; I enjoy it all as part of the wonderful Spirit of Christmas.


----------



## Twixie (Nov 11, 2014)

Justme said:


> Not far from us is a house which goes completely crazy every year, its front garden is covered in in Santas, reindeer, snowmen etc which are all lit up, it is absolutely awful! Even my young grandson said how horrible it was when he saw it!



I agree JM..it looks so cheap and tatty...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

I enjoy looking at the holiday displays at homes around the area,  but I don't do any outdoor decorating myself.  
On the other hand, inside my home is all decked out!  I enjoy doing that for the grandkids entertainment when they come over. 

I'm glad I don't live in one of those neighborhoods that pretty much require outdoor decorating every year.  And we have a few of those around here!  .. Anyone else??  ... It's a whole subdivision thing ...  They give each street a 'theme', and every house on that street must get their decorations up around Thanksgiving time.  
They give out large money prizes for some of the best ones every year.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 11, 2014)

No, But my flag is up for this Veterans Day.  Is yours ?


----------



## Twixie (Nov 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> No, But my flag is up for this Veterans Day.  Is yours ?



Our PM David Cameron posted..''we will remember them'

So I posted back..''we have never forgotten them!'


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2014)

Falcon said:


> No, But my flag is up for this Veterans Day.  Is yours ?



Yes it is ....  24/7


----------



## 911 (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a beautiful day here in my part of PA. I just finished the lights about an hour ago and am waiting on lunch to arrive. I sent out for Chinese for lunch because we are having hot dogs and hamburgers on the grill for Veterans Day. You can't get anymore American than that. My wife bought a Carvelle (sp?) Veterans Day ice cream cake. Yippee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2014)

I never put up outdoor lights, sometimes I see some with the old fashioned colored bulbs, perhaps on a spruce tree already in the front yard, those are really nice.  Lots of the newer ones I see in my neighborhood are overdone, and not my cup of tea.  Some folks have a large tree inside with nice lights and tinsel, and it sets in their front room in front of a large window, that always looks cozy, warm and Christmasy to see at night from the street.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 11, 2014)

Sorry Ralphy but I dont know of anyone that put up xmas display around Nov 10th ,most go up AFTER Thanksgiving.
Thats the way Ive done it for 50 years.
BUT whatever makes you happy.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 11, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> There is nothing at tacky as Christmas lights up in July...  There is a house about a block from here that has had their tree up all year..  crazy.



Please tell my neighbor, everytime I look up at my window, just over to the side I can see all the holiday decorations that have been up since the previous years.  :eek1:    It doesn't upset me, just makes me


----------



## jujube (Nov 11, 2014)

Except for electric candles in the windows and a wreath on the door, I don't put up outside decorations because I'm lazy, but I do enjoy driving around and enjoying other people's lavish displays.   For me, the more the merrier.   I love "excess" at Christmastime, but then I guess I'm "garish & horrible"......lol.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 11, 2014)

this week this week I promise


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 13, 2014)

ronaldj, were you in the path of the storm? Those Christmas lights will be pretty in the sNOw.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

jujube said:


> Except for electric candles in the windows and a wreath on the door, I don't put up outside decorations because I'm lazy, but I do enjoy driving around and enjoying other people's lavish displays.   For me, the more the merrier.   I love "excess" at Christmastime, but then I guess I'm "garish & horrible"......lol.



Every year hubby and I drive around looking at lights...  I enjoy looking, and the more lavish the better!    But no way do I want to be out in a Chicago winter taking them down.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

You should see my reindeer on the roof.  Cute, but leave quite a mess...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 13, 2014)

That shouldn't be a problem, Ralphy...compost! Think of composting the "mess".


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 13, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Every year hubby and I drive around looking at lights...  I enjoy looking, and the more lavish the better!    But no way do I want to be out in a Chicago winter taking them down.



I enjoy looking at the decorated houses too, I use to decorate the outside, but no more, nor do I put up a tree, just put out a few decorations in the house, just enough that the kids know it is Christmas at mo-mo's.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2014)

Last year, I tried to go without putting  up a tree.  However, about a week before Christmas I ended up putting up a smaller tree on a table in the living room.. I just couldn't NOT have one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Compost!   What a great idea!  And I could do the stuff left by the animals at my nativity scene, too!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried skipping the tree a couple of years ago. It only made me feel more alone than ever. The next year (and since) I put up the little tree that we had in DH's hospital room and put the few little ornaments that it had, then added all my memento ornaments that always meant the world to me. Some came from friends, some from my Very Best Aunt, some from family and friends who are now gone from this world.

Davey...I think folks in the northern climes try to get their lights up before the serious sNOw and cold blow in. You're in Florida...just sayin...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

View attachment 11033


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't bother with decorating anymore, either exterior or interior. Too much effort for an old lady living alone.


----------



## Just plain me (Nov 13, 2014)

I am not sure if I am or I ain't. I love to look at others and last year I put them up for the first time in 9 years. Youngest grandson is 13 and may be over once before Christmas. I do not do gifts either since they are older. As for the kids, if I find something I want to buy them I give it to them then. I try to give them birthday presents and that takes the stress off buying 15 presents at one time. Plus friends. We get together and share a meal. And the kids get plenty from their parents and their aunt and uncles. I can't afford what the kids like these days. Especially since all 3 of the ones that aren't on their own are teenagers. Hubby and I have never exchanged gifts. I stopped some years ago as I bought him one and he never bought me one. He always said "You have the checkbook!" But he didn't have a problem writing checks (back then) for golf or whatever he needed. Not down about it, just telling it like it is. Goes into a store on my birthday or a week before and says "What do you want?" A good man but not in the least sentimental.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

Nobody in England puts up any Christmas decorations before December [that I have ever seen.]I like to have a tree in the house [2 this year I think!]Also a wreath on the door, and a garland on the mantel with lights on it.That's about it. I don't know anyone who does outside lights [though obviously, they sell them here, so some people must do them.]


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 13, 2014)

With respect, I just don't get your thinking/feelings! 



Justme said:


> We have never put any decorations outside, the Christmas lights people put outside are usually garish and horrible, imo!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 13, 2014)

Sorry, decided to delete what I had posted.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 13, 2014)

Yep! Had 4 small flags, on sticks in the ground, by our front porch. We were the only residents that had flags out. Guess the others don't think about it or celebrate it. Had a great breakfast and dinner that day.



Falcon said:


> No, But my flag is up for this Veterans Day.  Is yours ?


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

Classic Rockr, I think you are right, but we are not ALL saying that outside lights are horrible.Just if it's way over the top.Driving in Devon last year, I saw some outside trees with lights in them that looked rather magical.Generally, In Europe, there probably aren't the big displays put up, as in the US, but having said that, I think Belgium and Germany do quite a lot.


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

I don't think we do them as early as you either.But nothing wrong with you putting them out now if you want to, if you like them, but don't leave them up  until next April.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 13, 2014)

We won't decorate until the second week of Dec. and then take it all down the week after New Year's Eve. Anyway, depending on if I get my RC surgery before or after Christmas, will depend on how much décor outside and inside is put up. I think my wife will definitely want our 7 1/2 foot artificial tree w/lights on it, put up and lighted garland strung around the fireplace. Both look very cool! I can help her with it. We bought the artificial tree two years ago. Got tired of driving all over the place to find the perfect real tree! Don't know if our Christmas Village will go on our dining room table or not. It takes up the entire table. 

My wife loves to decorate for Christmas. I like to decorate also, but she LOVES to decorate. We love to drive around and take photos and video of Christmas Light displays. 

One thing we have noticed since the Twin Towers terrorist attack in 2001, not as much outside Christmas décor is up. We definitely noticed this in Las Vegas, when visiting there. When we were there in Dec 2000, all kinds of outside Christmas décor was up, including outside the hotel where we stayed. We were really shock the following 5 years we went there for the National Finals Rodeo.........very little-to-none.  Still a lot of inside décor, thank goodness!


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2014)

We're going up north for Christmas this year, leaving about the 15th and not coming home until well after Christmas, so I'm not doing much decorating at home.  I'm so looking forward to seeing Williamsburg decorated for Christmas.  Hoping there will be a little snow, since I haven't been north for Christmas for over 30 years.  In fact, I haven't played in the snow since....uh, well.........that would be this July when I was runningView attachment 11041 around in the snow barefoot at 12,000 feet up in the Rockies (OK, Floridians get craaaazy when they see snow...)


----------



## oakapple (Nov 13, 2014)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Susie (Nov 13, 2014)

Reindeer on the roof, giant Santa, every inch covered with outdoor lights, already in Nov.?
We're lucky to even have garish tinsel hanging in the city streets, but Melbourne does put up a huge tree in the city centre.
Almost forgot to mention the whimsical, imaginative display in the 'Meyer' windows where sometimes parents and children wait for hours in line for a look!
Christmas Day could be a picnic in the park, a traditional meal at home, or at a pub/restaurant.
I always decorate and put up a small tree, buy silly, fun presents and wrap them with gaudy paper and ribbons.
Remember fondly the days when we drove the children around looking at Christmas lights and decorations, the most amusing ones always being at the neighborhood funeral parlor!         :christmas1:


----------



## AprilT (Nov 13, 2014)

jujube said:


> We're going up north for Christmas this year, leaving about the 15th and not coming home until well after Christmas, so I'm not doing much decorating at home.  I'm so looking forward to seeing Williamsburg decorated for Christmas.  Hoping there will be a little snow, since I haven't been north for Christmas for over 30 years.  In fact, I haven't played in the snow since....uh, well.........that would be this July when I was running around in the snow barefoot at 12,000 feet up in the Rockies (OK, Floridians get craaaazy when they see snow...)



burrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.  I got terrible chills just looking at that pic.  Have fun.  Snow is something I'll never miss, I don't think, I can't imagine at least not unless the sun gets too much closer to our surface that is.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 6, 2014)

Our tree is up and doing the finishing touches of tinsel on it..........looks great! Some other inside décor that includes a Christmas Stocking for each of us and two Santa hats on our coat rack. Next will be some outdoor stuff........a lighted/moving reindeer, tall lighted candy canes on both sides of the sidewalk coming up to our front door and some lights on our bushes. No roof lights this year due to my shoulder.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 6, 2014)

Quite a lot of outside lights round here; often really pretty; but I don't put any up outside.
granddaughter coming to help me with the tree etc tomorrow; which you can see through the window; middle floor!


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 6, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Quite a lot of outside lights round here; often really pretty; but I don't put any up outside.
> granddaughter coming to help me with the tree etc tomorrow; which you can see through the window; middle floor!



Nice jen, what would we do without granddaughters?  Mine has gone to work at the local school as a teacher's aid and I miss having her to talk to and I could always count on her to help me, she is really stretched thin now with 3 children and a job.

I don't put up a tree or lights, just put out some decorations and cook for my family Christmas day.


----------



## jujube (Dec 6, 2014)

Yep, I flick a switch and two lights come on in the carport.  That's my outside light display.  Voila.....minimalism at its best


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 10, 2014)

Last year photo. Roof lights aren't up this year due to my shoulder injury, BUT the rest of the outside lights are "up and running" as of yesterday. Wife was so surprised when she came home from work and seen them on. 
The white thing on the left side, in front of the living room window, is our lighted Buck Deer. It's head moves. People drive by slowly to take a look. 
Our outside is the most decorated in the entire apartment complex!
Electric candles are in all three windows.


----------

